
New App Tells Which Stephen King Novels You Will Like - jkuria
https://www.wsj.com/articles/which-stephen-king-novels-are-you-most-likely-to-like-a-new-app-will-tell-you-1528801200
======
mlthoughts2018
Cool, I like It.

